
Show HN: An easy way to browse websites - ahmadbannout
http://www.addekt.com/
======
shubham92i
Love it ! Do they manually enter them or is it automated ?

~~~
ahmadbannout
Thank you. Websites are submitted manually, or else the image and information
wouldn't be as accurate and specific.

